# GWP Renewal - DoL Certificate missing



## deno26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Dear Forum Members,

first of all, thank you all for all the helpful information, which helped me a lot in the preparation for my application. 

I just have one more question regarding the GWP renewal... which expires on 10/10/2015.

I have all documents and requirements together, except of the Department of Labour Certificate. 

I have applied for a waiver for the DoL Certificate on 10/06/2015 which I think could be successful as it just a renewal and my company is a foreign public institution and works with SA institutions and bodys etc. Nonetheless, my company has also applied for the DoL certificate with DoL end of June. 

As I have to renew my application 60 days before expiry date, which is on the 11th of August I am worried that neither the DoL certificate nor the waiver will be processed on time. 

Does anyone know what to do without the DoL certificate? 

•	Submit the application without the DoL certificate with a note to hand in later?
•	Submit the application late with an apology letter that it was due to the missing DoL certificate (which was applied for on time)
•	Any idea/possibility to speed up the waiver or the DoL certificate application process?

Thank you and best,
Dennis


----------

